# Festplatte einbinden?



## Maik20 (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe hier eine Festplatte aus einer NAS auf der Debian installiert wurde. Die Festplatte verfügt über drei Partitionen. Da die NAS laut den LEDs korrekt bootet ich diese jedoch im Netz nicht finden kann möchte ich gerne die IP Adresse fixieren.

Daher habe ich die Festplatte der NAS ausgebaut und meinen PC mit der Knoppix CD gebootet.

Mir wird jedoch lediglich eine Partition (die Datenpartition) der NAS-Festplatte angezeigt. Ein fdisk -l zeigt mir die drei Partitionen

/dev/hda1
/dev/hda2
/dev/hda3

Im Filemanager jedoch habe ich nur Zugriff auf die hda3. Wie binde ich jetzt die beiden anderen Partitionen ein so das ich auf die Einstellungsdatei für eth0 komme?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Was fuer Partitionstypen werden in fdisk angezeigt?
Und: Was fuer ein Dateisystem ist auf den Partitionen?

Da das NAS wahrscheinlich die Partitionen zu einer logischen Einheit zusammenfasst um entsprechend viel Speicher (also die Summe "aller" Platten/Partitionen) anbieten zu koennen koennte es durchaus sein dass LVM genutzt wird um die Partitionen zu verwalten.


----------

